# Tren



## chief88 (May 23, 2014)

What is a good company that carries quality tren clone


----------



## Yaya (May 23, 2014)

I tried this stuff called "trenadrol" a few years ago and it was nuts, actually felt like I was on actual tren

Increased aggression, blood pressure spike, and sweats..

Only tookl it for 3 weeks but got strong and lean muscle quick

God only knows what was in it


----------



## Yaya (May 23, 2014)

Also there was stuff called "finavol"

If pro hormone tren shit is ur thing then those 2 were strong and produced size and strength gains


----------



## Determined (May 24, 2014)

Try Blackstone labs new tren product maybe


----------



## chief88 (May 24, 2014)

Determined said:


> Try Blackstone labs new tren product maybe



I've read mixed things


----------



## Yaya (May 24, 2014)

I find real Trenbolone is better in every way..but illegal


----------



## TriniJuice (May 24, 2014)

My buddys been on "Trenavol" for 2weeks and today said he felt like it kicked it, said he felt the aggression and was getting a weird taste in his throat..."like venom" he described 
i don't know who it's from but i know the bottle was black and purple


----------



## chief88 (May 24, 2014)

Yaya said:


> I find real Trenbolone is better in every way..but illegal



But its hard to find a good reliable source


----------



## DreamChaser (May 24, 2014)

chief88 said:


> But its hard to find a good reliable source



Trenavar is the only recuorser ph for tren out at the moment olympus labs has bottles with 30mgs a cap 90 caps.I used t-var a couple years back and liked it have one of xcel's ph with tren in it now suppose to log on another forum sometime in the future.Really dont have an interest or urge to use it considering I'm blasting tren now and most of the year.... As far as a source make friends it's the only thing I can tell you bbing is a walk a life and aas is in that walk u will come across it eventually... Takes time it's illegal and if u find something readily available it's prolly underdosed and over priced if your lucky and not a flat out scam...It's honestly not hard finding a source I've been through a couple...Just don't jump the gun...


----------



## chief88 (May 24, 2014)

DreamChaser said:


> Trenavar is the only recuorser ph for tren out at the moment olympus labs has bottles with 30mgs a cap 90 caps.I used t-var a couple years back and liked it have one of xcel's ph with tren in it now suppose to log on another forum sometime in the future.Really dont have an interest or urge to use it considering I'm blasting tren now and most of the year.... As far as a source make friends it's the only thing I can tell you bbing is a walk a life and aas is in that walk u will come across it eventually... Takes time it's illegal and if u find something readily available it's prolly underdosed and over priced if your lucky and not a flat out scam...It's honestly not hard finding a source I've been through a couple...Just don't jump the gun...



Yeah I was reading on theirs seems like they're popular with the tr3n


----------



## chief88 (May 24, 2014)

Yaya said:


> I find real Trenbolone is better in every way..but illegal



Can a pre workout be taking while on a ph


----------



## DreamChaser (May 24, 2014)

chief88 said:


> Can a pre workout be taking while on a ph



Yes sir it can..


----------

